# which boots should i get?



## sk8_choco21 (Sep 8, 2011)

So i got a proform from work that lets me get boots from;
Burton
Rome
Flow
Ride
I like a softer flexing boot, i ride mostly park, probably 60% park, 20% kickers/all-mountain, and 20% everything else

So far im thinking Burton Rampants or some Burton Invaders. I really haven't looked anywhere else, my mind is open. Thanks!

-EDIT: also is there a time limit on the proform code once i enter into the website? I know you can only checkout once, i think? but yeah if you've ever had one or know anything about them just let me know, thanks again.


----------



## slowmkv (Nov 15, 2012)

sk8_choco21 said:


> So i got a proform from work that lets me get boots from;
> Burton
> Rome
> Flow
> ...


I just picked a pair of Burton Hails and I absolutely love them dude. But I was also coming from a boot that was like cardboard 32 ultralights.


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

I heard the Hails were really nice. I just got some 12 Burton Rulers ($129) and they feel nice do far. Riding tomorrow hopefully, so I'll report back


----------



## Xxbsurfer4life1 (Jan 10, 2013)

Where did u buy them for that price?


QUOTE=Zolemite;554471]I heard the Hails were really nice. I just got some 12 Burton Rulers ($129) and they feel nice do far. Riding tomorrow hopefully, so I'll report back[/QUOTE]


----------



## EpicSnowPlow (Jan 1, 2011)

Find the line/brand that fits you best, and decide from there.


----------



## Megatron X (Apr 27, 2012)

I ride burton ambush and ions. I love the ambush's flex and use them with my park board.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

these look nice if you got the proform why not go for the high end?



It would help if you fit burtons in this case but as long as you get the right size, a bootfitter and aftermarket insoles should be able to solve any issues.


----------



## sk8_choco21 (Sep 8, 2011)

MOST HELPFUL RESPONSE AWARD GOES TO...: EPICSNOWPLOW thanks man for the insight and advice i never would have though of that!


----------



## sk8_choco21 (Sep 8, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> these look nice if you got the proform why not go for the high end?
> 
> 
> 
> It would help if you fit burtons in this case but as long as you get the right size, a bootfitter and aftermarket insoles should be able to solve any issues.


Burton Vibrams? Do they have non-EST versions?


----------



## sk8_choco21 (Sep 8, 2011)

Megatron X said:


> I ride burton ambush and ions. I love the ambush's flex and use them with my park board.


Forsure, thanks man. How about the ions have you used them? What's the flex feel like?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

sk8_choco21 said:


> Burton Vibrams? Do they have non-EST versions?


The pic is clickable, they are called Rovers. But yea they are EST so you have to use em with EST bindings on a Burton board.


----------



## Megatron X (Apr 27, 2012)

sk8_choco21 said:


> Forsure, thanks man. How about the ions have you used them? What's the flex feel like?


The boot is a lot stiffer than the ambush. It's more responsive in regards to turning. I use the ions on my pick your line. I am still able to hit jumps comfortably with them. But if I plan to be in the park all day I choose the ambush.


----------



## Megatron X (Apr 27, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> The pic is clickable, they are called Rovers. But yea they are EST so you have to use em with EST bindings on a Burton board.


You can use them with any bindings on any board


----------

